# PH Levels for Fruit Wines



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 3, 2010)

What is the PH target range for fruit wines (Strawberry and Apple Spice to be precise)?

After primary fermentation and back sweetened:

Strawberry Acidity measured .60 - SG measured 1.017
Apple Spice Acidity measured .55 - SG measured 1.016


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 4, 2010)

strawberry would be good to go at ~3.50-3.55, depending on how sweet and how long you are aging it. more sweet, then go with more acid to balance it out.

apple spice, never made it, but apple works better a with a little more tartness 3.45~3.5. 

not sure how your scale compares to a Ph meter, but apple is more acidic in what you've made and that's good.

i try to keep in the 3.4-3.6 range. acidity is good for 2 things, protecting the wine and adding bite/tartness. having high or low alc/vol can affect how you deal with acidity. 

this is why wine is so fun. try recipies more than once and change a variable or two. write them down and see how you like the changes. been doing this for 5 years and ~70+ batches of wine. i am still learning and experimenting. i don't think i'll every "master" it. you might "master" a few recipes, but their is almost an art to it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks - i just tested both - i don't have the ph meter - just the ph test strips.

But both were matching between 3-4 range.

I know it isn't as accurate as the digital ph meter - one of these days i will get one of those.


----------

